# Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights



## Artfox (May 27, 2008)

*Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights question*








Correct me if I am mistaken but... 
It seems that OEM, Euro style and aftermarket LED tail light essemblies are NOT interchangeable between MK4 hatchbacks and Mk4 wagons?
Looking for sources for Euro (rear amber fog light) for my wagon.
Thanks!

_Modified by Artfox at 4:55 AM 6-7-2008_


_Modified by Artfox at 5:07 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights question (Artfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Artfox* »_







Correct me if I am mistaken but... 
It seems that OEM, Euro style and aftermarket LED tail light essemblies are NOT interchangeable between MK4 hatchbacks and Mk4 wagons?
Looking for sources for Euro (rear amber fog light) for my wagon.
Thanks!

the euro tails on a wagon are all red with a clear reverse light.
mk4 hatch?








if you mean sedans, no, they are not interchangeable


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights question (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Artfox* »_Looking for sources for Euro (rear amber fog light) for my wagon.

And rear fog lights are red - not amber.



_Modified by dennisgli at 5:55 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights question (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_And rear fog lights are red - not amber.


rear fogs are red but turn signals are amber
(via amber bulb in the socket.)


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta Wagon tail lights question (Artfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Artfox* »_







Correct me if I am mistaken but... 
It seems that OEM, Euro style and aftermarket LED tail light essemblies are NOT interchangeable between MK4 hatchbacks and Mk4 wagons?
Looking for sources for Euro (rear amber fog light) for my wagon.
Thanks!

_Modified by Artfox at 4:55 AM 6-7-2008_

_Modified by Artfox at 5:07 AM 6-7-2008_


Golf (hatchback) is a totally different housing than the wagons.
Euro wagon versions are (need the Euro tray also, since US version is lit differently):
Bora Variant: similar to US, but the turns are amber when lit.
Golf Variant: amber lens turn signal
Ocean/Pacific editions: clear lens turn signal (amber bulb).


----------

